# Question about model 92



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I was watching an episode of NCIS Los Angeles and one of the cops pulls out a Beretta 92 and presses the barrel against the advisary's chess and threatens to shoot him. He is pressing the muzzle hard against the man's chest.

Question: Will it fire? I'm pretty sure that there can be no follow up shot if you are pressing like that, but I am unsure if the gun will fire in the first place.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

if the hammer is down, you need to press in harder to move the slide out of battery. If the slide was in battery it would fire, if it was out of battery if would not.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.

Packard


----------

